# Ohio Open 2009



## JBCM627 (Jan 8, 2009)

Will take place March 28-29, and will offer every official event (including 6x6 and 7x7 per the 2009 regs) except maybe feet.

Check out the website: http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm, I'm really tempted to go to this...I won't have competed in a while and it's my spring break. I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 8, 2009)

This is one week before my spring break but I have a cousin that lives in Columbus, so I might stay there for the weekend.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet... I'm there.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope that someone breaks the OH WR!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Jhong253 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think I'll be able to make this one


----------



## Bob (Jan 8, 2009)

Flight is booked. I may compete more in 2009 than 2008


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of going to this. I just gotta find a place to stay. Bus tickets are relatively cheap.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I just gotta find a place to stay.



I'll have a bit of extra room (if you don't mind the floor )


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the floor  Can't pass up free lodging.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 8, 2009)

The Saturday could be a day trip for me, I'll definitely be there.


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 8, 2009)

wow finally a competition in ohio!    i really hope i can go cuz iv never been to a competition before


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 8, 2009)

GaroMaster1337 said:


> wow *finally* a competition in ohio!    i really hope i can go cuz iv never been to a competition before



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CincinnatiSummerOpen2008
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CincinnatiSpringOpen2008


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 9, 2009)

I might be able to make it to this one, if I can get a place to crash. I am totally happy to sleep on the floor, done it many times.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I might be able to make it to this one, if I can get a place to crash. I am totally happy to sleep on the floor, done it many times.



I do have a bit more space, so I could probably host a couple more people.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome, dude!

How far are you from the airport?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 9, 2009)

~15 minutes.

If I have a car I would pick you up, but I'm not 100% sure I'll have a car that weekend yet. If I don't, Bob is probably taking a taxi from the airport... his flight gets in around 10pm on Friday.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering about taxi costs.

Thank you SO much, man!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Will take place March 28-29, and will offer every official event (including 6x6 and 7x7 per the 2009 regs) except maybe feet.



Feet is scheduled, but I'm assuming its the throwaway event?

I wish I could go to this, but it is just toooo far.

Edit: on second thought, it looks like flying would only be about $150. maybe I can talk my parents into a little deal, seeing how this is just 2 weeks after my birthday.


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am almost positive that I will be able to come  As long as it is on a weekend (which it looks like it is.)


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope to make this competition and make a bit of a trip around the east coast while I'm there.
I have time to spare from 20-30 March. In this time I want to get around as much of the east coast as possible.
If anyone over that way can offer me a place to stay for a night or else recommend a good motel/hostel/whatever to stay for like one or 2 nights that would help me with arranging my plans a lot.
Also if people could show me around when I get there, that would be jolly decent of them.
I especially want to go to New York (of course).
Basically I will go anywhere else that would fit in nicely.


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2009)

When do you plan on going to New York (ie - before or after)?
We should meet up when you get out there, though we will meet before then (SF2009).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, Deney, you're going to be there? Now I really need to try to make it. We can spar off on feet solves! 

It's basically going to be a bit of an overwhelming weekend for my family, so I'm going to have to figure out how to make it work. Either I need to have good alternatives for my wife and youngest kid to do while there, or I'll have to come alone for the weekend. No guarantees, but I'll try to be there.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2009)

Woo! Sounds good Bob and Mike!
Plans are making quick progress. So far it is

LAX --> Penn --> NY --> other stuff --> Ohio --> LAX


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 10, 2009)

You could come to Kentucky. Not that there is much here.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, you've updated it so you can see my bunny:

LAX -> Philly -> Allentown -> NY -> Philly -> Ohio -> LAX


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2009)

I would like to squeeze Chicago in there if possible. It's your fault for mentioning it


----------



## Bob (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, Tyson and I can probably show you around New York while you are here.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh Tyson too? Double the coolsies! You guys will almost make up for how much of a loser I am.


----------



## Odin (Jan 10, 2009)

Dont be harsh on your self Dene! I wish i could come but i dont have the cash for a plane ticket.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 11, 2009)

My mother vetoed the idea. I will not be able to make it


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopefully Ill be able to make this my first competition


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I might be there


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 26, 2009)

As long as Mike Hughey doesn't do either clock or feet, I'm fine.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> As long as Mike Hughey doesn't do either clock or feet, I'm fine.


I just emailed Jim about my hopes to do both clock and feet.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > As long as Mike Hughey doesn't do either clock or feet, I'm fine.
> ...



Aww.  Hopefully I can convince Danyang to give me a 5x5BLD attempt. You know those are all you're missing, right?


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 26, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



I'm hoping for a 5x5x5bld too, BUT either in March or in May, both are OK.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



I actually wasn't aware of it until oyyq99999 pointed it out to me a few minutes before your post. I'm sorry I never thought of it before!

But actually it might be a little more complicated than that. Are the new rules going to go into effect soon? If so, then we'll both need 6x6x6, 7x7x7, and possibly another multi as well (I assume they're going to relegate the old multi results to a separate list, although I'm not sure - it's all so confusing over on the WCA Forum right now).

My question to Jim was whether or not he thought I could pull off clock, followed by 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, followed by multi and then feet. The schedule has all those events mashed together, so it will be a rush of activity to pull it all off.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Yeah, I would think that he'd drop at least one of those events for time's sake.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...




Anyway, you can still manage to be top 100 in the world at all events when you pull it off (assuming you get a slightly better OH single). It would take me a massive effort on 3x3x3 speed just to get to top 1000 in the world.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Oh, I didn't notice that before....


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I hope to win feet, sorry Mr. Hughey  (I should practise)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 26, 2009)

Dene said:


> Well, I hope to win feet, sorry Mr. Hughey  (I should practise)




That's okay, because even if you win you both will get NR's


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I hope to win feet, sorry Mr. Hughey  (I should practise)
> ...



If Tim gets a chance to do feet before then, I'm sure I won't have a chance at a NR. And honestly, either you or Jim could probably beat me there too if you actually gave it a serious effort. Jim is so good at OH, I bet he could be sub-1:30 pretty quickly with a bit of practice.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 26, 2009)

Jim and I have actually been talking about practicing feet. I gave it a serious effort for about 2 days and then got bored with it.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 26, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Yeah, I would think that he'd drop at least one of those events for time's sake.



No, I'm not dropping any events. 
6x6/7x7 will probably be moved before lunch though. Worst case is we start an hour earlier or something on Sunday.

And yeah... feet. After doing 3 solves around 4-6:00, I don't think its something I will work on regularly. I have been working on 4x4 though... got down to a 1:25 avg


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> If Tim gets a chance to do feet before then, I'm sure I won't have a chance at a NR.



http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BeijingSpringOpen2009 

anyway, I'm going to guess that Ohio will have basically combined finals everything.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 27, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> anyway, I'm going to guess that Ohio will have basically combined finals everything.



I'm hoping everyone will get to do a full avg of 5 (or mean of 3 or whatever) in every event - obviously this will depend on numbers of competitors, though.

And 2x2/3x3/OH will have separate finals, at least.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 27, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, I'm going to guess that Ohio will have basically combined finals everything.
> ...



5x5 please


----------



## ZacharyMcCauley (Jan 28, 2009)

I am going to try and convince my parents to head up that way. We would most likely stay in a hotel, considering that I would bring the family, and possibly the girlfriend. Even though I wouldn't compete in the second day, I would still either spectate or judge, depending on what Jim needs.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 31, 2009)

Another thing to check out now: the live results/feeds section of the site. We're going to try and have a number of streaming video feeds, as well as live results.

http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/live.php


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 1, 2009)

You almost make me want to stay home and check out this new live feed stuff. =p


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 2, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> You almost make me want to stay home and check out this new live feed stuff. =p





The webcams will hopefully go over well... I'm just hoping OSU's network won't take issue with it. I got the idea from Cornell 08, when Dan Cohen had a webcam set up.

The results system isn't quite as elaborate like Clements - having results go right into the database would be pretty cool. Not quite as elaborate as Lucas's either, I don't think... this more or less just displays the WCA spreadsheet. Although, I'd say it does have the benefit of being easy to manipulate because you are working right on the spreadsheet. And it is easy enough to use, as it requires exactly one double-click on my end to upload new results.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 15, 2009)

*WOOHOO!!!!!!!*
i can come!!! =D =D


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 15, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> *WOOHOO!!!!!!!*
> i can come!!! =D =D



Nice, we'll look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 15, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > *WOOHOO!!!!!!!*
> ...



*cough*and hopefully look forward to seeing you at Detroit*cough*

=D


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah, i'll try to convince my dad kippy!


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 15, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> yeah, i'll try to convince my dad kippy!



_ahem_, what about Indiana? (Indiana is closer! )


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually think Michigan is closer but I will try to convince my dad for both comps. =]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> I actually think Michigan is closer but I will try to convince my dad for both comps. =]



I find it hard to believe that you're closer to Detroit than to Bloomington IN. Lansing IL must be pretty much the closest point to Detroit in the entire state of Illinois, and it's about 15 minutes closer to Bloomington IN than it is to Detroit MI. So I have to believe Bloomington is closer to you than Detroit. I can't see where in Illinois you could possibly live where that wouldn't be true.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually think Michigan is closer but I will try to convince my dad for both comps. =]
> ...



You're missing a bigger point. For one of them, she'll end up in Detroit and another in Bloomington. I'd drive an extra hour to not have to be in Detroit.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 16, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > slncuber21 said:
> ...



Ouch. That hurts. And hey, the competition is in the suburbs, not downtown.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kippy, I think we just hijacked Jim's thread. Ouch, I'm out.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 17, 2009)

haha, wow guys- cool it its just locations.
(oh and dont get mad cuz i said "its _just_..." lol

but yes, i am so excited for this!!!!!
and oh wow- Bloomington is actually closer  oops, my bad for starting this whole thing.
anyway, i hope to go to both. i'll probably be more likely to attend the one in IN cuz its like an hour closer (now that i just found out. haha)


----------



## Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> haha, wow guys- cool it its just locations.
> (oh and dont get mad cuz i said "its _just_..." lol
> 
> but yes, i am so excited for this!!!!!
> and i will be checking now to see whats closer. hahah



just go to all of them.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, go to all of them. More competitions, more fun, right?


anyway, competitors can now pre-pay for the competition. There is a new menu item for this, as well as a link on the pre-registration page:
http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/registration.php


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> haha, wow guys- cool it its just locations.
> (oh and dont get mad cuz i said "its _just_..." lol
> 
> but yes, i am so excited for this!!!!!
> ...



Sorry to keep bugging you until you checked - I just wanted to make sure you knew Bloomington is really not that far away. I'm glad I finally convinced you to check.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 17, 2009)

haha, well you did end up making me check, out of curiosity!


----------

